# The Worst Mustang



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is a 3D printed model in about 1/43 scale. I saw this 3D scanned mustang file and thought it would make good practice for weathering it as a beaten up junkyard corpse. The scan is of a really beat down 71-73 mustang in a junkyard that was highly detailed. The print is PLA in white on my Flashforge Finder (the cheapest FF). i ended up leaving it on the printing raft to act as a cheap base. 
I painted it in base of tamiya yellow TS-34 and washed it in acrylic black, then dry-brushed with brown and yellow with silver highlights. i then went further with weathering powders, which i used blue (for the broken windshield) and rust colors. finally it was sealed in Dullcote. The hood in the scan appears to have been turned upside-down, but i painted as if it were still attached normally. 
I had a lot of fun playing with extreme weathering techniques.
Picture 019 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Picture 020 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Picture 021 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Picture 022 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Picture 023 by aus_mus, on Flickr
featured_preview_Sem_título by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Poor guy!

Nice effects though.


----------

